# Sagittal Band/extensor hood repair - please help!



## raemitch78 (Apr 8, 2010)

I need some help on this report...  new to Ortho and want to know what to say to the doc about this one...

He suggests:  26140

I don't know if it is 26410 or 26437 (based on info I can find online)

Here is the report:

Procedure performed: ulnar sagittal band primary repair

Description: Incision was fashioned just ulnar to the midline of the dorsum of the index finger metacarpal. Dissection was carried down where the extensor hood was identified.  There was a significant amount of attenuation in this area.  No obvious rupture secondary to chronicity with passive flexion of the finger, there appeared to be subluxation of the tendon, but no dislocation radially.  The sagittal band was intact inferiorly, but there was rupture of the extensor hood.  This was completed distally and then in an imbricated fashion was repaired with 3 imbrication type sutures with 2-0 Ticron.  The tendons were now ulnarly positioned and with flexion there was no further subluxation.  Copious irrigation of the wound was perfor3md.  Full passive motion noted. Skin closed...


----------



## tser05@yahoo.co.in (Jul 26, 2011)

*sagittal band repair*

in this scenario i would like to go with 26437, as it perform the surgery to have proper postion, or you can say realignment.


(It is not a problem that we have a problem, it is a problem if we dont deal with the problem. )





raemitch78 said:


> I need some help on this report...  new to Ortho and want to know what to say to the doc about this one...
> 
> He suggests:  26140
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, I agree with 26437 and I have also see "reefing" stated


----------

